# EVs welcome at ReFuel on Laguna Seca Raceway



## Alchemist (Apr 16, 2009)

What fantastic news! Thank you very much for sharing this info. Back in the late 1970's I use to race my Datsun 240Z at Laguna Seca (Mazda Speedway) and at Sears Point - now Infineon Raceway. I've got the date marked to attend the event.

Anyone else going to attend?

Ernie


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

I heard Steve Patmont would be bringing his Shocker electric motorcycle prototype. Anyone else?


----------

